# Telekom Speedport Hybrid als reinen LTE Router mit o2 SIM verwenden?



## SA1278 (7. November 2019)

Moin 
Man bekommt ja mittlerweile die Telekom Speedport Hybrid Router für unter 50€ auf eBay.
Da dachte ich mir, weil da dran steht ohne SIM lock, dass ich den auch mit meiner o2 SIM verwenden kann.
Laut Telekom lässt der sich aber nur mit einem DSL Anschluss nutzen.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## danomat (7. November 2019)

hier mal eine antwort vom tkom team. Is allerdings schon 3 jahre her. Denke aber nicht dass dies funktioniert

der Zugangspunkt (APN) der Hybrid SIM-Karte ist im Hybrid Router fest hinterlegt und kann nicht geändert werden. Daher kann der Router nicht mit anderen LTE fähigen SIM-Karten betrieben werden.
Viele Grüße 
Jutta T. von Telekom hilft


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2019)

Die LTE-Router (auch ohne Hybrid) sind auch an den Ort gebunden.


----------



## SA1278 (8. November 2019)

Danke für die Antworten. Wie kann denn der Router an einen Ort gebunden sein? Ich nutze ja keine Telekom SIM. Ein Freund von mir hat einen Telekom Speedport LTE 2 und nutzt den zu hause und unterwegs mit einer Freenet SIM karte


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2019)

Zumindest mit dem originalen Vertrag ist er an den Ort gebunden.


----------



## SA1278 (11. November 2019)

Naja aber wie ich schon mehrmals sagte will ich den Router ja mit einer o2 SIM Karte verwenden.


----------



## danomat (11. November 2019)

und nun?  sämtliche infos im netz sagen es geht nicht, du kannst dir ja einen kaufen und es probieren..


----------

